# Bluefish in the surf



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

As springtime approaches the Blues will come with it.Down here as the water reaches 70 degrees or so,they will come in swarms,and the Blacktips right on their tail.It makes for some fun fishing.They are very easy to catch,and will bite about any cutbait you put out on bottom rigs,and will hit all sorts of metal,kastmasters,etc.They also hit shrimp,squid,really anything in their path.This one was caught while fishing for Blacktips last year,around 8lbs....









Anyway,thought I would share this with some of you surfcasters.....


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't doubt you be that that sure don't look like 8lbs. Maybe I'm use to catching 15lbs up this way.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Ive fished up there as well sir,and caught a few much bigger than the one posted.A guy I was shark fishing with that day weighed it on a Berkley digital scale,and it was right at 8lbs.I personally thought it was closer to 6.
I fished Beachhaven and LBI and other point north,so I know what big Blues look like.Thanks for the reply.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Forgot to mention,thats a heck of a big Blue in the pic.....
Did he catch it on a fly rod?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice feesh. Would love to hook into a few of those this spring.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

For you its gonna come down to when your trips to the beach are.If some of them are end of April,beginning of May...you got a very good chance of hooking into some nice ones.My buddy that same day had an equally if not bigger one on that bit thru his leader in the wash.They were out there terrorizing everything in the water that day.My wife caught atleast 40 while trying to catch Whiting.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Im lookin forward to the bluefish run man i have missed this site for the past few days i have been fishin my a$$ off


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

I would LOVE to catch a nice Blue like that. The biggest I've gotten was 3 or 4 pounds


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Any special rigs? Regular fishfinder with cutbait? Heavier double drop?


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

If you are gonna target them on a given day use a short steel leader and set it up like a bottom rig with a 3 way swivel.It keeps the bait off the bottom and when they swim thru they will nail it.Use whatever cutbait you have available at the time,it will work.Imagine the redfish rigs you see people using in the surf...same thing but with a steel bite leader...Also use a 3/0 or so circle hook,doesnt have to be very big,no bigger than a 5/0.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds good. Might as well make up a few steel leaders while I'm in the rig making mood.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

You shouldnt have a problem with that.You tie one heck of a nice Bucktail,and I will be purchasing some when I see you.Also want to get with you about possibly making up some Pompano jigs-one that will look like a Mole Crab.....


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you sir. As for the flea jig...as a matter of fact I have been brainstorming the last few days on how best to make one...oughtta be fun.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Blue fish are a lot of fun to catch. When we get runs up here you can catch them 15lb & better. Most of us fish big plugs or big bucktails. Sometimes there a pain in the butt because we're trying to catch those 30 plus pound Stripers which usually are under the blues. I'll bait fish at the last resort. My favorite is on the fly. You talk about bending a Rod!  And they will do a number on your fly. I'm hoping on being down again next Oct. & catch some Reds. We don't have them up our way also the Spanish are a lot of fun. I've been working on some Red Fish Flies & am sending some down to captmark to test them out for me. I'll be staying in Surf-Side & hope to meet up with some of you guys when I'm there. I know it's a while yet but always look forward in coming down. U'll be safe & speak to u'll soon.....Ron


----------



## Bluefish108 (Sep 29, 2009)

So what I hear is very true about the "big" blues coming through north myrtle around the end of april and well into may?. I love fishing for them and try to come to the beach when they are running in full force.

So would a nice long weekend at the beginning of May a good time to come down for this bluefish frenzy?



Thanks guys


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

You can never tell. My suggestion is keep an eye on the site & most of the guy's here will let you know when they are around. And if you really feel adventurous get up to Long Island NY in Oct. for the Fall run on Stripers & Gorilla blues.


----------

